# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ne Mutlu Türküm Diyen

## iputisamo

Ne Mutlu Türküm Diyen Ermenilerimiz - Behiç KILIü 1 Ekim 2005 - 00:20:30 - 1 günlük


Hatay'a bağlı Vakıfköy ahalisinden Sayın Ohannes Babikyan'ın Anadolu Ajansı'ndan resmi olarak öğrendiğim şu sözleri ile yazıya başlamak istiyorum.. 

" Ben Ermeniyim, aslımı hiçbir zaman inkar etmem, dinimden de dönmem. Ancak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşıyım, Türk'üm. Atatürk'ün dediği gibi (Ne mutlu Türküm diyene)'' 

Hatay'a bağlı Vakıfköy ahalisinden Sayın Ohannes Babikyan'ın Anadolu Ajansı'ndan resmi olarak öğrendiğim şu sözleri ile yazıya başlamak istiyorum.. 

" Ben Ermeniyim, aslımı hiçbir zaman inkar etmem, dinimden de dönmem. Ancak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşıyım, Türk'üm. Atatürk'ün dediği gibi (Ne mutlu Türküm diyene)'' 

Kendisine sonsuz saygı ve sevgilerimi sunuyorum, dediğimiz istediğimiz, hepimizin geleceği budur.. Birbirimiz için yaşamak, ötesine boşverin ötesi esarettir...Ve Anadolu Ajansı'nın bu haberi gazetelerde yer almadı!.. 
Neden?!! 

Bu söze ara verip son duruma bakalım.. 

Tayyip bey ile Abdullah bey'i çerçeve telaşı sarmış bulunuyor.. Anladığımız kadarı ile "çerçeveyi" göremezlerse Tayyip bey ile Abdullah bey bayağı sıkıntıya girecekler..

AB'li dostları da inadına çerçeveyi göstermiyorlar!..

üerçevesiz de olmuyor tabii!..İlla ki çerçeve...Bu çerçeve meselesinde, müzakere kapısında suculuk etmeye başlayan AB iktidarı öylesine öfkelendiriyor ki, hani lafa gem vuramıyorlar, dayanamıyorlar tabii.. Partinin yöneticilerinden Mir Dengir bey dün "AB de ne imiş, Türkiye'nin vazgeçilmezi falan değildir" manasına sözleri ediverdi.. Hani biz etsek, neler işitiriz neler!.. 

Pazartesi gününe kadar çerçeveyi gördüler gördüler, göremediler?.. 

Valla ben tahminimi söyleyivereyim izninizle... İktidar,"AB bize çerçeveyi göstermedi, o halde biz de onu tanımayız" diye vites değiştirirse başına gelmeyen kalmaz... Egemen güçler dediğimiz hani şu dışardaki batılı sermaye ile içerdeki uzantıları kazanlarını aceleden fokurdatmaya başlarlar...Ve şu Washington Times gazetesinde iktidarı yerden yere vuran yazı boşuna değildir, iktidara "ayağımıza basma" uyarısıdır, işin içerisinde iktidara diş bileyen iç dinamikler de vardır... 

Türkiye'nin önüne tek bir seçenek konulmuştur..."İktidar koltuğunun sıcaklğını altında hissetmek istiyorsan bizimle dans edeceksin,sen edemezsen gönüllüsü vardır,ipini çekeriz" İşte bu... Kimler geldi kimler geçti devam eder ve sorun budur.. 

Nasrettin Hoca'nın kelek çıktığı için üzerine küçük hacetini giderip bir kenara attığı karpuzları gibi "İmtiyazlı ortaklık" ın allanıp pullanıp bize kabul ettirilmesi için kampanya başlatılması bile şaşırtıcı olmayabilir!.. Ve ifade edeyim ki, bu AB'liler bu "çerçeve" meselesini de hallederler... 
Hallederler çünkü AB nin Türkiye'yi birliğe alarak sağlayacağı çıkarları çoktur... Tam teslim olmuş, ele geçirilmiş bir Türkiye'yi bal gibi istiyorlar... Kendi içlerinde karşı çıkanlara diyorlar ki " Bu yeniden Viyana kapılarına dayanmak değil, bizim Bizans'ı yeniden kucaklamamızdır." 

Yunanistan'dan PKK'ya "Türkiye AB'li olsun" diye çaba gösterilmesi size garip gelmiyor mu?.. 

Nitekim Abdullah Bey'in yüksek dozlu demeçleri de bu yüzdendir..! 
Yani Sayın Bakan "çerçeveyi görmezsek gitmeyiz" diyor ya, bu işin halledileceğinin sağlam tüyosunu almıştır!.Yoksa öyle iddialı konuşmaz.. 
Türkiye'yi bu işten kim kurtarır?.. 

"Selin-Volkan sendromu!.." 

O da ne?..Efendim üzerinize afiyet ATV'deki Avrupa Yakası adlı müthiş dizinin müptelası olarak, oradan örnek verdim..Patronun avanak kızı Selin ile, muhallebicinin bir baltaya sap olamamış oğlu Volkan kırıştırmaya başlarlar.. Baba cebinden kırıştırma iyidir de iş evlilikten dem vurulup, nikah masasına doğru problemler öne çıkmaya başlar.. İş masada kalır.. Volkan, poposunun zora gireceğini anlayınca yüzüğü atar...Selin kurtulur!.. 

Tesbih böyle... Böyle görüyoruz, çünkü dayatılanları beğenmiyoruz .. Masaya çeyrek kala Ermeni Soykırımı'nı tanıyın demek Türkiye'ye meydan okuyun demektir, üzerine üstlük Ermeni yöneticiler de bu açıklamaya, sanki önceden bilgi sahibi olmuşlar ve ötesini de biliyorlarmış gibi demeçler verdiler.. Ermeniler,"Soykırımı tanımalılar" derken, sınır kapısının da açılacağını söylüyorlar.. Neye dayanarak?!. 

Bu dayatmaları tahlil edelim.. 

Türkiye bir dostluk işbirliğine, bir büyük ortaklığa mı alınıyor, yoksa tecziye, tarumar ve de işgale mi tabii tutuluyor.?! Avrupa'nın öncü birlikleri ülkemizde sert adımlarla yürümeye başlaması ile ateşin nerelere vardığı, gerginliğin nasıl tırmandırıldığı ortadadır. Bunca provokasyona karşın bu ülkede yaşayan insanların sağduyusu, onların beklediği üst boyutlu iç kargaşaya engel oluyor... 

Türkiye'ye dayatılan oyunlara vatandaşın gösterdiği sağduyunun en güzel örneğini Hatay'ın Samandağ İlçesi'ne bağlı, tümü Ermeni asıllı vatandaşlardan oluşan Türkiye'deki tek köy olan Vakıflı Köyü sakinleri, verdiler... Müthiş güven ve moral verici çıkışlar yapan Vakıflı Köyü sakini Ermeni kardeşlerime kendi adıma şükranlarımı sunuyor onları kucaklıyorum. Vakıfköylüler ''ikide bir 'Ermeni sorunu' diye gündem yaratanlardan rahatsızlık duyduklarını'' söylediler. 

şunu belirteyim ki bu haber Anadolu Ajansı'nın resmi haberidir... Bu habere bakalım..

"Köy Muhtarı Berc Kartun, AA muhabirine yaptığı açıklamada (Ermeni sorunu var) diyenler gelip bizim ne kadar mutlu olduğumuzu görüp öyle konuşsunlar . Köyün yaşlılarından Hanne Bebek ise gerçek adının Ohannes Babikyan olduğunu, 1939'dan sonra şimdiki adını aldığını, Ermeni olduğunu ancak gururla Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı kimliği taşıdığını belirterek, şunları söyledi: "Ben Türkiye'nin her tarafını gezdim. Avrupa'yı Asya'yı da gördüm. Türkiye gibi bir ülke dünyanın hiçbir yerinde yok. İbadet özgürlüğü, dostluk, sevgi, hoşgörü, kardeşlik ve dayanışma burada. şu aşağımızdaki mahallede Arap Alevileri ile Hıristiyanlar birlikte yaşıyor. Köyümüzün tamamı Ermeni. Bir başka yerde başka etnik kökenliler kol kola geziyor. Düğünlerimiz beraber, cenazelerimiz beraber, ağlamamız, gülmemiz beraber." 

Türkiye'yi bölüp, parçalama arzusunda olanların ''Ermeni sorunu var'' diye ortaya çıktıklarını ifade eden Bebek, ''90 yıldır akılları neredeydi" Baktılar Türkiye aldı başını gidiyor, hemen önünü tıkamak için Ermeni meselesi deyip tutturdular. Bu konuların gündeme getirilmesi tamamen politik. 
Ben Ermeniyim, aslımı hiçbir zaman inkar etmem, dinimden de dönmem. Ancak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşıyım, Türk'üm. Atatürk'ün dediği gibi (Ne mutlu Türküm diyene)'' dedi. 

İki satır da Ecevit'ten alıntı yapalım... 

Ecevit Akşam gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada... 

Ne ABD ile ne AB ile ilişkilerimiz doğru yürütülüyor. Dış siyasetteki boşluğu doldurabilecek açılımlar yapmazsak, Türkiye bölünebilir. Kuzey Irak'ta adı konmamış bir Kürt devleti fiilen kuruldu. şimdi yeni süreçte Türkiye'deki Kürtler de bunun içine sokulmaya, monte edilmeye çalışılıyor. Korkarım Türkiye'yi de bölecekler. ABD ve İngiltere'nin yardımı ile Türkiye'nin güneydoğusu adım adım bizden koparılıyor. Bizim toprağımızı alacaklar, olacak iş değil. 

Ecevit uyarıyor.. " Zamanında gerekli adımları atmazsak, önlemleri almazsak, Türkiye bölünecektir." Ve ekliyor..." Türkiye oldukça vahim bir tablo ile karşı karşıya. Bu gidişattan kurtulamayacakmışız gibi görünüyor. Bizi buraya AK Parti ve ABD birlikte getirdi. Bu durumdan ikisi birlikte sorumlu. Böyle bir dönem beni elbette fazlasıyla kaygılandırıyor ? 

Kimse Ecevit'e o malum yakıştırmaları yapmasın, dediklerine baksın...

----------

